# Need advice on color mixing....



## stilescollection (May 10, 2015)

Hi. I'm trying to mix acrylic paint to get a magenta/red color. In Adobe PhotoElements 10--using the Color Picker--the color is:
Red - 215
Green - 9
Blue - 67
#d70943

I have tried Winsor /Newton Quinacridone Violet and Quinacridone Red. The fact that they are transparent has made the mixing difficult. I toned it down with Titanium White hoping for an opaque look, but that causes the color to go flat. I'd like the color to be as intense and bright as it is on the computer screen. Any suggestions?
I appreciate your help!


----------



## Courtney (Apr 20, 2015)

You need the cmyk values, not the rgb. CMYK is subtractive colors and RGB is additive. CMYK is used for print and mixing colors to paint etc., RGB is for monitors, movies, etc.


----------



## stilescollection (May 10, 2015)

Okay, I did not know that. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I do watercolor, not Acrylic. but I found a watercolor that was true Magenta (since it it the real primary color) so that I could mix my colors to what exactly I needed. I forget the brand right offhand.. but I am SURE that if you go to Dick Blicks or Jerry's you can probably get a true Magenta in Acrylic.

D


----------



## Webcat (Jan 25, 2013)

*Two websites that would help with this*

I have two websites that would help with this but need to post twice to put links in as I'm new to the forum. It also looks like an old post so I don't know if the person has returned and would see this. 

I'll add two quick posts so I can then add the links.


----------



## Webcat (Jan 25, 2013)

With the Internet as much as a right arm to most of us now there are so many tools that can be used by artists. I plugged the color in and it's a fantastic color. I hope the OP will return and find my links.


----------



## Webcat (Jan 25, 2013)

The first of these websites is one for the RGB color. It gives all the information about a certain color that anyone could ever possibly need. 

http://www.color-hex.com/color/d70943

For instance. For the OP's color it gives:

Color spaces of #d70943
RGB	215	9	67
HSL	0.95	0.92	0.44
HSV	343°	96°	84°
CMYK	0.00	0.96	0.69 0.16
XYZ	29.1351	15.0477	6.6791
Yxy	15.0477	0.5728	0.2959
Hunter Lab	38.7914	66.1814	16.9454
CIE-Lab	45.6995	71.1830	27.5016


and much more.


----------



## Webcat (Jan 25, 2013)

This second link is an online paint mixer. I couldn't get the OP's original color mixed but it will mix other colors. Plug in the RGB and it gives you paint colors to use to mix it. 

http://sensuallogic.com/paintmaker/Online.html

RGB 215,214,100 gives three recipes: 
One of the recipes is:
105-Titanium White 86
207-Cadmium Yellow Lemon 31
701-Ivory Black  1


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Webcat and Welcome to the forum. I looked at the sites you have posted and they can be very helpful for sure for someone that knows how to follow them. I don't know all the different primary color systems like RGB or CMYK so for me it would be difficult. However thank you for posting it because I'm sure someone more educated than I in color mixing will find it very helpful.


----------

